
Space Oddity – 1927 Rocket to Venus - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/magazine/2020/07/20/nearly-100-years-ago-man-tried-blast-off-venus-now-documentary-crew-is-mission-find-rocket-built-that-journey/
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/0wt8F](http://archive.is/0wt8F)

